# Canon Most Widely Used Camera System at the Latest World Cup



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 24, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/07/canon-most-widely-used-camera-system-at-the-latest-world-cup/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/07/canon-most-widely-used-camera-system-at-the-latest-world-cup/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><em>Canon Follows Up on Their Strong Showing at February’s Big Game in New Jersey With Widespread Use by Imaging Professionals at the Soccer Tournament in Brazil</em></p>
<p>MELVILLE, N.Y., July 24, 2014 – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, is proud to announce that Canon broadcast lenses were the most widely used broadcast lenses covering the matches of the recent Soccer Tournament in Brazil. Furthermore, the professional photographers tasked with capturing the riveting goals, ravenous fans, colorful scenery and nail-biting moments of the soccer matches utilized Canon DSLR cameras and lenses more than any other brand.</p>
<p>This outstanding show of support for Canon equipment in Brazil follows Canon broadcast lenses being used extensively to broadcast The Big Game in New Jersey on February 2, 2014, as well as being the number one camera and lens choice for imaging professionals shooting from the sidelines of the game between Denver and Seattle. In support of professionals on the ground, the Canon Professional Services (CPS) team was on location at each of these sporting events, among countless others, to provide support to photographers, broadcasters and all imaging professionals.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>“Canon is honored to help broadcast companies and news services bring the action of these high-profile sporting events to devoted fans across the world. It is a testament to our products and professional service and support that so many image makers at the pinnacle of their profession rely on Canon,” said Yuichi Ishizuka, president and COO, Canon U.S.A., Inc.</p>
<p>Throughout the soccer matches in Brazil, Canon broadcast field lenses were utilized to deliver footage of the thrilling tournament. Canon broadcast field lenses represented approximately 90 percent share of all broadcast lenses used. Additionally, Canon broadcast lenses were used extensively to deliver The Big Game to more than 111 million television viewers.</p>
<p>A look to the sidelines in Brazil revealed a familiar sight to many sporting event fans — Canon EOS Digital SLR cameras, equipped with iconic white Canon telephoto EF lenses. Throughout the tournament, approximately 70 percent of imaging professionals chose Canon DSLRs and lenses to capture and share the memorable moments of these passionate and prideful soccer matches. Much like The Big Game, in which 75 percent of imaging professionals on the sideline of that gridiron matchup chose Canon equipment.</p>
<p>At each of the 12 stadiums that hosted Soccer matches in Brazil, CPS had teams of technical and professional representatives providing imaging professionals with convenient access to product support, equipment maintenance, and product loans.</p>
```


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 24, 2014)

Canon Rumors said:


> Canon broadcast lenses were the most widely used broadcast lenses covering the matches of the recent Soccer Tournament in Brazil. Furthermore, the professional photographers tasked with capturing the riveting goals, ravenous fans, colorful scenery and nail-biting moments of the soccer matches utilized Canon DSLR cameras and lenses more than any other brand.
> 
> This outstanding show of support for Canon equipment in Brazil



...is almost entirely due to the fact that Canon loaned out more equipment than anyone else!


----------



## dolina (Jul 24, 2014)

Would be nice if they posted figures.


----------



## Menace (Jul 24, 2014)

No surprise there 8)


----------



## Woody (Jul 25, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> ...is almost entirely due to the fact that Canon loaned out more equipment than anyone else!



Precisely my first thoughts.


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Jul 25, 2014)

Well, yeah! Didn't you see all of those 7D ii's out there?

Someone's not paying attention... ;D

-Tabor


----------



## CanoSony (Jul 25, 2014)

There goes Canon again beating their chest. 

How many video cameras were Canon at FIFA this year? Oh... NONE


----------



## poias (Jul 25, 2014)

So proud of Canon! I think I saw nikon cameras in north korea vs iran warmup.


----------



## verysimplejason (Jul 25, 2014)

CanoSony said:


> There goes Canon again beating their chest.
> 
> How many video cameras were Canon at FIFA this year? Oh... NONE



Who's one of the MAJOR SPONSORS of FIFA? :

http://www.fifa.com/worldcup/organisation/partners/


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 25, 2014)

Not much of a surprise here. I thought it was pretty much accepted that for sports photography Canon glass is the way to go. Pair that up with the speed of a 1d something and you got a pretty good sports package.


----------



## jwilbern (Jul 25, 2014)

I was watching the Tour de France and one of the pros had a 60D camera strap. My first thought was "Wow. that pro is using the same camera that I use!" My second thought was "Wow, what a clever theft prevention strategy!"


----------



## dstppy (Jul 25, 2014)

Whereas I'd not invest with anyone other than Canon/Nikon for availability, variety and support, I could really care less as a user who's got the most, sells the most etc.

I suppose publicity is publicity.

This reminds me of *EVERY* 'android' conversation I have with my Dad. He firmly believes market share equals "ahead". For a business savvy guy, I can't get him to accept the simple concept of units shipped * profit margin.


----------



## cbphoto (Jul 25, 2014)

I've worked alongside sports shooters who have gotten their rental/loaner gear from a magazine/news outlet "pool". They treat the gear like I treat a hammer or crowbar.

And all I want is the perfect studio/still life camera from Canon. All six of us studio wonks wish for that. :-\


----------



## fragilesi (Jul 25, 2014)

dstppy said:


> Whereas I'd not invest with anyone other than Canon/Nikon for availability, variety and support, I could really care less as a user who's got the most, sells the most etc.
> 
> I suppose publicity is publicity.
> 
> This reminds me of *EVERY* 'android' conversation I have with my Dad. He firmly believes market share equals "ahead". For a business savvy guy, I can't get him to accept the simple concept of units shipped * profit margin.



That's rather different though isn't it . . . this isn't about overall market share, it's about what some of the top sports photographers in the world use. That's a whole different ball game . . .


----------



## dstppy (Jul 25, 2014)

fragilesi said:


> dstppy said:
> 
> 
> > Whereas I'd not invest with anyone other than Canon/Nikon for availability, variety and support, I could really care less as a user who's got the most, sells the most etc.
> ...



But why does that matter? Do I need the same clubs that Tiger Woods has?


----------



## fragilesi (Jul 25, 2014)

dstppy said:


> But why does that matter? Do I need the same clubs that Tiger Woods has?



Sorry, you don't see the difference between overall market share and what the top people in a profession choose to use?


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 25, 2014)

fragilesi said:


> dstppy said:
> 
> 
> > But why does that matter? Do I need the same clubs that Tiger Woods has?
> ...



That would only be valid if we knew ALL of the reasons the professionals use Canon. If it is because they were given them or they can get them at a significant discount, that makes such analysis a little more complicated. 

Bottom line, there may be several reasons why a professional uses a specific brand, and quality may only one factor under consideration.


----------



## dstppy (Jul 25, 2014)

fragilesi said:


> dstppy said:
> 
> 
> > But why does that matter? Do I need the same clubs that Tiger Woods has?
> ...


I see a couple of problems with this rationale; do we have a rating system to get to 'top people' in a profession? How many people that shot the Olympics were also at the World-Cup?

Again, no, I don't see ANY reason someone would care about body count over an arbitrary number of people except to argue semantics. If I had a particular sport photographer that I respected/wanted to emulate, I may be curious and would be interested in his TECHNIQUE, but I'm not going drop my system to buy what he has.

Back to golf, if John Goodman was a terrible golfer and suddenly he was suddenly in the US Open after picking up a specific set of clubs, I may take interest and buy them.


----------



## fish_shooter (Jul 25, 2014)

What I find interesting is that "FIFA", "World Cup", and "Superbowl" are not mentioned in the announcement.


----------



## l_d_allan (Jul 25, 2014)

dolina said:


> Would be nice if they posted figures.



Agree. I think it would be especially interesting to see trends of Canon vs Nikon vs Sony, such as comparisons for *annual *events like the Super Bowl, NBA finals, F1, etc.

Especially events where none of the "Big Three" were sponsors.

My speculation is that Canon's dominance may be in decline. Or not?


----------



## 9VIII (Jul 26, 2014)

dstppy said:


> If I had a particular sport photographer that I respected/wanted to emulate, I may be curious and would be interested in his TECHNIQUE, but I'm not going drop my system to buy what he has.



Except that's exactly how most people think, or at least the marketers do, otherwise product placement in advertising wouldn't be worth so much.

I guess another angle is just mind share, if someone knows nothing about cameras and all they've ever seen anyone use is Canon, everything else is just going to seem foreign to them.
That's actually largely how I came to use Canon stuff vs. anything else.


----------



## l_d_allan (Jul 26, 2014)

dstppy said:


> Back to golf, if John Goodman was a terrible golfer and suddenly he was suddenly in the US Open after picking up a specific set of clubs, I may take interest and buy them.


Or Charles Barkley?


----------



## ishdakuteb (Jul 26, 2014)

but... but... too bad... most photographers who were using canon/nikon were wearing sony "alpha" vest...


----------



## fragilesi (Jul 26, 2014)

dstppy said:


> fragilesi said:
> 
> 
> > dstppy said:
> ...



I suspect we are arguing at cross purposes here. All that's being said is that this is an interesting statistic. The people that get accredited to shoot at events like the World Cup are, in the main, important practitioners of sporting photography. A field that interests me. The few pros that I know choose their gear carefully and it would take a LOT for them to be persuaded to use different gear at such a significant event. So, I'm no expert, and I'm sure there were some that were persuaded by both sides to try new gear but not many.

I find this interesting because it suggests Canon is doing something right despite all the negative content on this very forum. Does it mean that if they had said Nikon was 70% I would have rushed out, sold my Canon gear and bought Nikon? No, but it would give me pause for thought. And it is rather more interesting than the overall market share figures that it was compared to in my opinion because of the nature of the subject population. These aren't people who will be swayed by marketing, they know what they need and they are at one of the most important sporting events in the entire world.

Saying it's irrelevant or that you can't imagine anyone taking an interest is just as much a nonsense as making this out to be of debate ending significance. It is an interesting stat, just one among many but it adds value to the overall discussion about camera systems and their relative merits.


----------



## dstppy (Jul 26, 2014)

l_d_allan said:


> dstppy said:
> 
> 
> > Back to golf, if John Goodman was a terrible golfer and suddenly he was suddenly in the US Open after picking up a specific set of clubs, I may take interest and buy them.
> ...


I'm pretty sure he still hits better than I do. :


----------

